# Questions about firearms dealing in MA



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I had this discussion with someone and we are trying to figure this out.

First:
My understanding is that to have a dealer FFL in MA, you must aslo have a MA Firearms dealers license. The FFL app reads something to the effect that you must comply with any state laws in order to obtain and keep your FFL.

Second:
Any dealer that is outside of MA is not allowed to possess firearms in MA, as there is no exemption for either a dealers license or a Class A/B/FID in the MGL for out of state dealers.

To that end if a dealer is at a gun show and is from out of state, and possesses firearms in MA without having a Class A/B/FID or a state sales license for firearms...isn't that a problem?


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

I believe your correct on all counts SOT_II. Your also supposed to have some type of "office" or a business room (as in, your bathroom doesnt count) for which transactions can take place as part of your FFL requirement. Relics dealers have it a little easier as I understand it...


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

a co-worker of mine used to have an FFL. (he bought and sold guns more as a hobby than anything else.) Because he did not have an office or business he had to give it up a few years back.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Due to law changes during the Clinton era, the ATF had to follow zoning by-laws.

To that end MA will not allow you to have an FFL (dealer) in your home.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

My friend-of-the-family dealer here in NH went out of business because he could no longer sell from his home in Manchester. Sad state of affairs.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

2-Delta said:


> I believe your correct on all counts SOT_II. Your also supposed to have some type of "office" or a business room (as in, your bathroom doesnt count) for which transactions can take place as part of your FFL requirement. Relics dealers have it a little easier as I understand it...


Exactly Joe q Public cannot have an FFL just for private collecting. In other states its no problem but here totally different story. Makes buying guns online a b!tch like gunbroker.com or private party deals.


----------

